# Detailed rainfall mapping...



## Redbug

Just how much rain fell at home or the farm? A good rainfall is literally worth millions across the state when in a drought...

To see detailed rainfall amounts...

1. type in your place...such as Bamberg, SC.
2. click states, county, road/town overlay
3. click last 2 days...or whatever...
4. then hit "Go".
5. compare the color to the precip scale.
6. You can also adjust the pcpn opacity scale. This is good if you want to use the satellite or hybrid maps.

You can zoom in, zoom out, pan, etc.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ridge2/RFC_Precip/

Pretty neat huh?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Thats cool. We got almost 2in at our farm up on the north end of Murray in the last 7 days! I think out corn crop will do just fine!


----------



## GeorgeShu

Thanks for the link.  Good stuff, right there.


----------



## Milkman

Great link !!!!

I made it a sticky for easy reference


----------



## Redbug

That's good because it could save a trip just by looking at how much rain fell or did not fall at where you wanted to go. Good to keep up with the food plots from afar  too!


----------



## Philnlucky

Great info. Thanks!!


----------



## 4HAND

Also, on weather.com if you go to local foecast, then click on "month", it will show you the accumulated rainfall for each day. 

For some reason I couldn't get the above link to work. It just shows rainfall graph for the entire U.S.?


----------



## Maduro on Point

Thanks for sharing Redbug will use that info again


----------



## Milkman

bump


----------



## Trigabby

I think the link has to be updated...  Here's what I found from the new weather. gov site.

http://water.weather.gov/precip/


----------



## misterpink

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ridge2/RFC_Precip/


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

*Updated Link*

http://water.weather.gov/precip/#


----------



## old florida gator

Redbug said:


> Just how much rain fell at home or the farm? A good rainfall is literally worth millions across the state when in a drought...
> 
> To see detailed rainfall amounts...
> 
> 1. type in your place...such as Bamberg, SC.
> 2. click states, county, road/town overlay
> 3. click last 2 days...or whatever...
> 4. then hit "Go".
> 5. compare the color to the precip scale.
> 6. You can also adjust the pcpn opacity scale. This is good if you want to use the satellite or hybrid maps.
> 
> You can zoom in, zoom out, pan, etc.
> 
> http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ridge2/RFC_Precip/
> 
> Pretty neat huh?


service has been removed


----------



## old florida gator

service has been removed aw shucks that stinks


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

It was being updated and is now back online


----------



## buckmanmike

I use farmlogs.com.


----------



## old florida gator

GOOD DEAL


----------



## benellisbe

Sorry to revive an older thread, but a weatherstation at your home is hard to beat.  I got more than 6 inches from Sally after midnight this morning.


----------

